# windows 10 64bit or 32 bit



## bartmobil (Jun 2, 2016)

hi

i just got a asus e200ha , its a small 11.6" laptop with a footprint of a macbook 12 

it comes with x5 z8300 atom cpu, 2gb of ram and 32gb of emmc, and with preloaded windows 10 64bit

i want to install a windows 10 32bit, because is less ram demanding as well as i will save around 2gb of storage, my question is ... will i have better performance? as i google around for benchmarks i saw that in most of the cases 64bit has a better score. 

any ideas?


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

I am using Windows 10 32 bit and I have had no problems with it. It still runs a little fast than Windows 7 32 bit.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

bartmobil said:


> will i have better performance?


Possibly; but doubt that the performance will be noticeably different. For performance improvement add RAM if that is possible.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> i just got a asus e200ha , its a small 11.6" laptop
> preloaded windows 10 64bit


I'm surprised the *ASUS VivoBook E200HA* 11.6" netbook comes with Windows 10 Home 64-bit because it doesn't appear to support more than the 2 GB of DDR3 RAM that comes with it.
I read some of the reviews about that netbook, so I'm not sure how happy you'll be with it.

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## bartmobil (Jun 2, 2016)

flavallee said:


> I'm surprised the *ASUS VivoBook E200HA* 11.6" netbook comes with Windows 10 Home 64-bit because it doesn't appear to support more than the 2 GB of DDR3 RAM that comes with it.
> I read some of the reviews about that netbook, so I'm not sure how happy you'll be with it.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------


the cpu supports 4gb but asus doesnt  it comes with windows 10 home 64bitand office 365 one year license, the laptop has more than 10 hours battery , footprint like a macbook 12  i only need it for 4 months till i finish my research and its only 199 euros  my girlfriend has stream 13 with 2gb of ram and its enough power for a typing surfing machine, is 32 bit windows less powerful ( talking about benchmark scores), and maybe prolong my battery? 
cheers


----------

